# Where am I?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Somewhere way cooler than where I am :finger1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Somewhere way cooler than where I am :finger1:


:rofl4: Bwaahahhahhahawhahwhahhhahbwahaha!! :rofl4:

Argo,..? I second that emotion(icon) :lol: 

I recognize something about that skyline in the second image but can't really put my finger on it. I want to say somewhere in Montana? If that's wrong I'll go with some more obscure part of the Teton range?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

:coolpics::goodpost::iagree: with Slyder


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The mountains look familiar (Alp-ish) but it's not Switzerland (mountains in Verbier would be higher), thus wild guess for St. Anton, Austria


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> The mountains look familiar (Alp-ish) but it's not Switzerland (mountains in Verbier would be higher), thus wild guess for St. Anton, Austria


The first picture is in fact St Anton.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> The first picture is in fact St Anton.


:dance1::dance1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll give you an easy one.... same range, rotating from facing south to west to north-west
















And the whistle-blowing shot...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I wanna play!*

An easy one too!



Despite how she looks, no dogs were tortured on this hike!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

One looks like matterhorn. 

My second picture is looking up out of chamonix France


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

My turn! This is probably the easiest yet as it's not bc.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is it telluride? Looks kinda like it....


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup. Prospect bowl I think.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm give this one a try. I don't have too many pics right now but this is my favorite.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

No idea. Where?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> An easy one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Despite how she looks, no dogs were tortured on this hike!


the trail up to Grey's & Torrys


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

neni said:


> And the whistle-blowing shot...


Matterhorn! Spent New Years there two years ago! Err guess technically photo from the *can't remember name* glacier at the top of the valley from Zermatt?!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:question:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is that the actual mt baker?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> Is that the actual mt baker?


ding, ding, ding...yes, looking from Artist Point about a 30 min skin out the gate.

1st pic turn around 180 degrees to get this 
2nd at about 90, 
3rd the foreground at 180
and lastly take a few more steps to drop....and repeat


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ding, ding, ding...yes, looking from Artist Point about a 30 min skin out the gate.
> 
> 1st pic turn around 180 degrees to get this
> 2nd at about 90,
> ...


Day-AMM!! You weren't kidding when you invited me out and said you'd let the mountain "Kick My Ass!"  :laugh:
Awesome Scenery man,.. Just Awesome! :notworthy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Was up there over summer. Nice area!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The real answer to all of these is: Holy hell I'm poor compared to everyone else here, time to start buying scratch offs to fund my trip around the world. And for my first winning ticket I'm throwing up the money to fund the developments of a smiley scratching off a lotto ticket for the forum.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> The real answer to all of these is: Holy hell I'm poor compared to everyone else here


i'm going to stay right the hell away from this shit storm thats about to go down...:storm:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> i'm going to stay right the hell away from this shit storm thats about to go down...:storm:


There shall be no shit storm. As a 20 something paying off a new car since mine died with 300,000 miles that I drove through 4 deer accident's and fixed until the entire rear end gave out and thus had no choice and paying off the gargantuan amount of student loans now required to have any form of profession in NA my expendable income is next to nada no matter how I budget. I'll get there some day. Patience, patience... patience right??? Ughhh I love having almost no real life requirements but if I could somehow magically jump my career to being where it will be in 20 years that would be great. Amazing photos everyone! Until then I'll "settle" with Hood, Bachy and Baker only. Well that and wherever SIA does their testing. Copper was a great switch.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i apologise, looking back i realise my comment was completely unnecessary.. its just that i fail to see the logic behind thinking that living in the mountains is expensive? this isnt directly aimed at you btw, i know of many people that think this. this is more of an open thought thrown out there..


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> i apologise, looking back i realise my comment was completely unnecessary.. its just that i fail to see the logic behind thinking that living in the mountains is expensive? this isnt directly aimed at you btw, i know of many people that think this. this is more of an open thought thrown out there..


I don't want to hijack what is actually an amazing thread (keep em coming people!) But my post was actually a reference to the fact that most photos are posted by people who don't actually live in these mountains they are posting photos of. Many of these are actually from trips these people have taken. Living in the mountains is actually usually far cheaper, unfortunately so are the job opportunities and as I have yet to earn the ability to work from home it's not really an option, I know I tried! 

But anyway keep posting, I just might get one from the states. I go the east coast and PNW down!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

understood.

now, anybody know where this might be?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Great thread.



Steezus Christ said:


> understood.
> 
> now, anybody know where this might be?


Kicking horse?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> Matterhorn! Spent New Years there two years ago! Err guess technically photo from the *can't remember name* glacier at the top of the valley from Zermatt?!


Yea... first pic is Gornerglacier with Monte Rosa mtns (Dufourspitze 4600+m), and Castor, Pollux, Lysskamm on the second, third is Theodulglacier and Matterhorn south face.

Wrath, mt Baker is a beauty! 

My home range, probably none of you will know...









... but if you turn 180°, have a close look at the peak right side in the background... every rock climber knows that one









Slightly different angle, again the north face of that rock climber peak on the right, and right on its left side a mtn every Japanese will know


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

oldmate said:


> Kicking horse?


not a bad guess.. same area just a little further south more towards nelson, Idaho Peak.



neni said:


> My home range, probably none of you will know...
> 
> 
> ... but if you turn 180°, have a close look at the peak right side in the background... every rock climber knows that one
> ...


im going to guess chamonix or mont blanc?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> im going to guess chamonix or mont blanc?


Naw... it's in the German speaking part...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

neni said:


> ... but if you turn 180°, have a close look at the peak right side in the background... every rock climber knows that one


the Eiger.........


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> the Eiger.........


:jumping1: Perfect.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Steezus Christ said:


> i apologise, looking back i realise my comment was completely unnecessary.. its just that i fail to see the logic behind thinking that living in the mountains is expensive? this isnt directly aimed at you btw, i know of many people that think this. this is more of an open thought thrown out there..


For most around here its expensive either way, you are either spending money or time. Living in the sticks can be expensive in terms of transportation cost, heating...i.e., chopping wood and perhaps communication phone, tv and internet costs. Living 57 miles away and trying to go at least 2x/wk also takes time and gas. And the folks in the sticks that have to drive-in for work...is also time and money expensive. They only folks that I know where living near the mtn is relatively easy and ??? cheaper are the retired folks...but the buy-in can be spendy. Then there are the seasonals...they work the ass off in the summer, live frugally and then play for 3-4 months at the hill...which is/can be expensive when you consider annual income of working year round.



lab49232 said:


> I don't want to hijack what is actually an amazing thread (keep em coming people!) But my post was actually a reference to the fact that most photos are posted by people who don't actually live in these mountains they are posting photos of. Many of these are actually from trips these people have taken. Living in the mountains is actually usually far cheaper, unfortunately so are the job opportunities and as I have yet to earn the ability to work from home it's not really an option, I know I tried!
> 
> But anyway keep posting, I just might get one from the states. I go the east coast and PNW down!


It doesn't seem that these pics are from big trips...but more from folks that made the lifestyle choice to be near and recreate in the snow...which seems abit different than a destination trip. In part due to seeing bc gear and tracks...involve more dedication and commitment than "pulling up to the valet."


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Challenge  two continents, each two pics (paired). Two taken in the Gotthard range, Switzerland, two in the Chugach range, Alaska. Which are which? 



















---------------------



















hint: there's a clear indicator


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

First set is the chugach, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

+1.. the clear indicator has to be the ocean in the background in pic1


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

neni said:


> Challenge  two continents, each two pics (paired). Two taken in the Gotthard range, Switzerland, two in the Chugach range, Alaska. Which are which?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just beautiful! !!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, Switzerland looks awesome.


----------

